
Fliq.ai – What “the Buzz” Tells Us About Black Panther - fliqai
https://fliq.ai/blog/what-the-buzz-tells-us-about-black-panther/
======
david_la
Hm, so this is saying that the activity around Black Panther is in line with
other similar films, but external factors may push its performance past those?
Is there some other data you should maybe be tracking to take this into
account?

Tool+site are cool, seems like a neat project.

